# Sunglasses



## benjieO (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## craig (Jan 25, 2009)

Sunglasses are boring if they are not on a model, but what ever the client wants... I like the creativity of the last shot. Clone out he soffbox reflections.

Love & Bass


----------



## resevordg (Jan 31, 2009)

These shots do a good job of showing off the glasses but I think I would be more likely to buy them if there were on a model. 

What would the shots look like with a smaller depth of field?


----------



## benjieO (Feb 3, 2009)

I actually agree with you both, it would sell better if this was a marketing campaign for a brand. however, these were shots for a magazine that wanted to feature the sunglasses. 

about the reflection, i actually like it better with the reflection, give it a little more life. but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## broonzy (Feb 18, 2009)

I recently viewed a similar picture, in which the photographer used black tape to divide the softbox into 4, giving a window effect in the reflection.

An old trick, but effective.


----------



## crazycreature11 (Feb 23, 2009)

well the clients need seem to be fulfilled here !


----------



## Meysha (Feb 25, 2009)

Good photos.
Just be careful of your reflections in the first couple. If you make your cardboard longer on the bottom you won't see the end of it in the reflection in the top third of the glasses. Plus there's something weird in the third pair's reflection. Is it some tape?

The only other thing I've had some clients request is completely sharp images. So set your camera on a tripod, and try f/32 and up to get that depth of field.


----------



## O'Rork (Nov 10, 2009)

I think the reflection angle (pun intended) is a great idea. Now how about a reflection of a model wearing the specs?


----------

